# Angeln auf der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn



## Sribba (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zuammen     ,|wavey:
möchte ab dem 24.07.11 für eine Woche nach Kühlungsborn. Habe zwei Hechtruten zur Verfügung. Möchte 18er Schnur aufspulen lassen und mit Patanoster angeln. Überlege welches Blei ich nehmen werde, meine Gedanken gehen in Richtung 60 bis 80 Gramm.

Machen meine Gedanken Sinn????
Mit welchen Fischarten kann ich zu der Zeit rechnen???
Ist für mich das erste Mal an der Ostsee zu angeln. Bin für alle Tipps und Ratschläge dankbar
Gruß Sribba


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

moin moin, in der zeit kannst du auf jeden fall mit aal und vereinzelten flundern rechnen und natürlich meeräschen(die allerdings nicht auf grund)
bei wenig wind passen 60-80g, wenns jedoch mal windig werden sollte wird´s knapp ...

schönen gruß


----------



## Sribba (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

Dankeschön observer


----------



## Forellenhesse (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

also bin grade ha und hab nur hornheechte gefangen


----------



## Sribba (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

Naja, mein Abreisetag, 24.07.2011, Richtung Kühlungsborn rückt immer näher. Da ist es beruhigend wenn man hört, da geht was. Denn Hornhechte sind doch schon mal ein Anfang. Wie groß waren Deine Fänge und wie wie hast Du geangelt??? Mit Wattwürmern???

Gruß Sribba    |wavey:


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

Moin,
Hornies fängst Du u.a. mit Meerforellenblinkern (am besten blau und viel silber) oder dünne, längliche Fischfetzen an Posenmontage (ca. 50 -100 cm Tief). Hierzu kann man Hering nehmen und opfert im Zweifel den erstgefangenen. Fetzen vom Hornie selbst sind ungeschlagen als Köder!


----------



## Forellenhesse (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

also ich würde auf hornhecht mit ner hechtpose und nen halben tobifisch dran gehen gestern und vorgestern würden 3 mefos gefangen auf mefo blinker vorne kurz nach den bojen


----------

